# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware أهداءات تجميعة رومات رسمية لهواتف zopo الانيق

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
تحيه عطره لكل احبابي في هذا المنتدي الجميل 
اليوم اقدم تجميعه لفلاشات  هاتف zopo الانيق 
نبدا  
COLOR C
Size: 968M
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20160816-200920
Update Time: 2016-08-16
التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
COLOR C1
Size: 696 MB
Android Version: Android 5.1
Build Number: 20151208-163219
Update Time: 2015-12-03
التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]COLOR C2
Size: 818M
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20170511-144644
Update Time: 2017-05-11
التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     COLOR C2(CZ)
Size: 0.97GB
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20161212-160243
Update Time: 2016-12-12
التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 COLOR C3
Size: 1.03GB
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20161129-115232
Update Time: 2016-11-29
التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
COLOR C5
Size: 1.05GB
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20170719-165535
Update Time: 2017-07-19
التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
COLOR C5i
Size: 987MB
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20170407-164910
Update Time: 2017-04-07
التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
COLOR C5i(CZ)
Size: 0.97GB
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20170407-164946
Update Time: 2017-04-07
التحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*  
COLOR E
Size: 1.01GB
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20160816-200905
Update Time: 2016-08-16
التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
COLOR E1
Size: 685 MB
Android Version: Android 5.1
Build Number: 20160105-193342
Update Time: 2016-01-12
التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]COLOR F1
Size: 921M
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20170608-151340
Update Time: 2017-06-08
التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]COLOR F2
Size: 1.03GB
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20161130-083017
Update Time: 2016-11-30
التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
COLOR F3
Size: 965M
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20170602-160821
Update Time: 2017-06-02
التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]COLOR F5
Size: 1.01GB
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20170602-190710
Update Time: 2017-06-02
التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]COLOR M4
Size: Android Version: 
Build Number: 
Update Time: 2017-04-19
التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]COLOR M4i
Size: 721M
Android Version: Android 6.0
Build Number: 20170918
Update Time: 2017-09-18
التحميل
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ودمتم في امان الله *

----------


## mohamed73

_تسلم يمناك حبيبي_

----------


## asaad wahsh

*برنس وما في اي كلام
احلي تقييم
++++++++++*

----------


## Fannan1

*بارك الله فيك اخي 
على هذه التجميعية المميزة
+ احلى تقييم 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله*

----------


## bouhelal

*بارك الله فيك اخي 
على هذه التجميعية المميزة* _تسلم_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

موضوع جميل ومنسق
تستحق التقييم
بالتوفيق

----------


## himbr7

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك

----------

